
DataScience, Inc. Concludes Elite Education Program with Capstone Event - DS12Residency
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/datascience-inc-concludes-elite-education-120000860.html
======
DS12Residency
DS12 Demo Day Livestream on September 2, 2016:
[http://education.datascience.com/ds12-demo-
day-2016](http://education.datascience.com/ds12-demo-day-2016)

